
The Ultimate Guide to Remote Work [Infographic] - nuriaion
https://blog.toggl.com/2017/06/remote-work-infographic/
======
b0rsuk
What the article doesn't mention is remote workers are less often promoted.
It's psychological - out of sight, out of mind. By default coworkers don't see
you, only when you say something. In an office a manager will often pass by,
and just by noticing someone will have a random thought about him. Like, "this
guy has been doing really good recently, he deserves a promotion". I'm saying
that you have to work harder to establish the same level of presence. You have
to make an active effort you make yourself visible.

~~~
HenryBemis
Great point about career progression. Haven't thought about that, but it just
could be due to the mentality on the organsatons I've worked in.

I think that this kind of mentality could be fading away, in time, as more and
more organisations require (or just accept the fact) that people prefer to
work remotely 1-2-3 days per week. That boosts morale (for me) since commuting
is a BIG productivity killer especially in cities with populations way over
5M.

I guess the biggest challenge is that for some people it is difficult to
adjust to working from home because they may lack the to "train" themselves,
or lack the space, of have the kids, etc.

But "we" (work-from-homers) are winning!!

------
bastijn
Though the processes like agile promote co-location of teams. I tend to agree.
Co-location makes a lot of discussions much more efficient. Everybody in one
room still communicates faster than with remote communication tools which
break up, break down, or are just harder to follow because you don't see the
person(s) (even with cam). Also interruptions are much harder to follow
remotely.

Next, you don't get the coffee table buzz. You don't get insight in your
trouble by these random meet ups with people which you don't work with daily
but you still share your work with. Quite often they happen to know someone
who did the same already (especially in enterprises) or can help you out.

Yes, you can have too many meetings but working from home is not the only
solution to fix that problem.

Also, why is the part on how a home office should look like in the picture.
Everybody should make their own work environment but it must be tidy? What
kind of freedom is that?

~~~
rimliu
Maybe some want to have some work done instead of endless discussions and
coffee table buzz? Remote tools work very well, and what's more: you have
logs, even you were not present at the time. You get a nice async mode without
falling out of the loop.

~~~
bastijn
The time logs were an accurate capture of what was spoken of are virtually
nonexistent. Sure, it captures whatever the writer thought important but it
also didn't capture all the little side talks which will save you two weeks
later when you remember a person mentioning it.

As I said, you can also simply decline the meetings you know. Just go to the
ones that have an agenda that suits you. If there is no agenda, don't go. If
you work from home to escape meetings it is definitely not worth it. I'm
convinced remote meetings are a downside of the remote working, not one of its
pros. It has pros, like no commute. But when the commute is only 15-20 minutes
I'd say it pays off to have your workers in one spot.

Just don't set any expected hours. If a person wants to leave at 2pm don't ask
questions. He obviously has something to do. Groceries, doctors appointment,
exercise, having a beer in the garden; it shouldn't matter.

------
expertentipp
Remote working is another buzzword loosely and sometimes cynically interpreted
by corporations. Case from real life - the person in particular location
(outsourcing center) is the only member of the team which is located entirely
in a different location. The person has to be daily in the office and
communicate with the remote team. A "remote work" but... from the office!

------
ghubbard
That hourglass is really annoying.

It does have a hide button, but you have to click the hourglass first,
something that years of annoying ads have trained me NOT to do.

------
smikhanov
Ultimate guide, sure as hell. Only that it boils down to “use Trello and our
own time management tool”.

Not sure why this ended up on the frontpage.

------
bradknowles
So, why is the one big thing I noticed about this info graphic is the mis-
spelling of "wether"?

